# Circuito para tacómetro con motor bipolar a 12v



## frankiii (Mar 7, 2007)

hola señores buenos días,

LLevo tiempo buscando información para la construcción de un tacómetro que me indique la presión del turbo de mi coche de gasoil. Para ello y después de buscar y rebuscar, he conseguido un motor bipolar a 12v (tiene 4 cables) y veo a través de cierta circuitería podría controlar la posición de la aguja.

Lo que tengo:
- Motor bipolar a 12v (4 cables)
- Voltaje variable de 0v a 3v

La idea sería que por ejemplo en una escala de 0 a 1 (supongamos un angulo de 90º), 0=0v=0º y 1=3v=90º.

Si hace falta algún dato más estoy para lo que haga falta.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## thors (Mar 9, 2007)

usa el buscador del foro


----------



## frankiii (Mar 11, 2007)

pues la verdad es que suelo usarlo y bastante...

quizás no venga! muchas gracias


----------



## thors (Mar 12, 2007)

¿¿¿¿  lo que buscas es un contador de RPM para  medir la presion del turbo a travez de las RPM del turbo 

o controlar el flujo del turbo con un motor P.A.P. ?????? 

no tengo muy claro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## xhackdavidx (Mar 13, 2007)

El motor bipolar su puede controlar con un puente en h, un 7417 y un monton de diodos, pero lo loggico seria poner una fila de leds, que te ahorrarias muchiiiiiisiiimos problemas


----------

